# Finally got ratings fixed



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Been declining the same 10 fast food orders on dd over and over for the past 2 hours. Been paused over 40 times already and its 9am. 

But they got my acceptance rate fixed.











I can't wait for this shitty company to go under.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

You go!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Been declining the same 10 fast food orders on dd over and over for the past 2 hours. Been paused over 40 times already and its 9am.
> 
> But they got my acceptance rate fixed.
> 
> ...


Prior to your post only @Rickos69 had ever achieved 0% that I saw. You’ve joined The 0% club, ask rickos to send you the patch!

When I got down to 4% on UE in 2019 I just deleted the app off my phone and never went back. I figured at that point all the garbage I had to decline was wasting my time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Prior to your post only @Rickos69When I got down to 4% on UE in 2019 I just deleted the app off my phone and never went back. I figured at that point all the garbage I had to decline was wasting my time.


It is, a huge waste of time. But I accept GH orders in between declines. If I can snag a couple hundred extra a week on the unicorns, it's still not really worth it but does pay for gas if nothing else.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It is, a huge waste of time. But I accept GH orders in between declines. If I can snag a couple hundred extra a week on the unicorns, it's still not really worth it but does pay for gas if nothing else.


Just passed $4 in my area. $4.09 for regular!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Prior to your post only @Rickos69 had ever achieved 0% that I saw. You’ve joined The 0% club, ask rickos to send you the patch!
> 
> When I got down to 4% on UE in 2019 I just deleted the app off my phone and never went back. I figured at that point all the garbage I had to decline was wasting my time.


They sent me an email stating that in order to maintain my driver council status I needed to get above 20%, so here I am.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Just passed $4 in my area. $4.09 for regular!


It's barely gotten started. Probably well over 5 before summer.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's barely gotten started. Probably well over 5 before summer.


With as bad as the offers have been across all apps for months now this crap is def starting to get not worth doing at all anymore. Traffic alone where I'm at is making it pointless.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Been declining the same 10 fast food orders on dd over and over for the past 2 hours. Been paused over 40 times already and its 9am.
> 
> But they got my acceptance rate fixed.
> 
> ...


Ummm....excuse me, please explain the contract violation that is noted on your record.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummm....excuse me, please explain the contract violation that is noted on your record.


That's an excellent question. They said I delivered an order 12 minutes late, when in fact it was 25 minutes early.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's an excellent question. They said I delivered an order 12 minutes late, when in fact it was 25 minutes early.


Don't you just love serving the public!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Don't you just love serving the public!


But wait, there's more. They also gave me a contract violation for not delivering an order that was delivered, with support and customer on the phone at the same time, trying to get the apartment number DD wouldn't provide because they said its "personal information".

How do you send someone to an apartment and withhold the apartment number because its personal info? Well I got that "violation" removed. Now I just decline 99.6% of all orders under $20.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> trying to get the apartment number DD wouldn't provide because they said its "personal information".


Not surprised when I hear of "gig work" BS like this.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> But wait, there's more. They also gave me a contract violation for not delivering an order that was delivered, with support and customer on the phone at the same time, trying to get the apartment number DD wouldn't provide because they said its "personal information".
> 
> How do you send someone to an apartment and withhold the apartment number because its personal info? Well I got that "violation" removed. Now I just decline 99.6% of all orders under $20.


Grubhub has that issue with not providing the apartment number on pay and go and order and pay orders, so I call them asking and they give it to me but if DoorDash told me that I would tell them to tell the customer food is at the leasing office and then I would shut them off and just do Uber and Hub instead…


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Been declining the same 10 fast food orders on dd over and over for the past 2 hours. Been paused over 40 times already and its 9am.
> 
> But they got my acceptance rate fixed.
> 
> ...


Good persistence !
I have had my screen freeze during a ping and had bad acceptance added


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Every time I have ever ordered Uber Eats (using the free meal coupons) the order has been accepted, processed, and I'm given a delivery estimate. But the order has never once shown up due to no drivers being available.

And I can't blame them at all.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Every time I have ever ordered Uber Eats (using the free meal coupons) the order has been accepted, processed, and I'm given a delivery estimate. But the order has never once shown up due to no drivers being available.
> 
> And I can't blame them at all.


What about door dash?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

never tried. they dont send me coupons.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> With as bad as the offers have been across all apps for months now this crap is def starting to get not worth doing at all anymore. Traffic alone where I'm at is making it pointless.


I know what you mean about traffic ruining a shift.
You can't make money stuck in traffic.
I think we are looking at 5 dollars a gallon this summer.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Every time I have ever ordered Uber Eats (using the free meal coupons) the order has been accepted, processed, and I'm given a delivery estimate. But the order has never once shown up due to no drivers being available.
> 
> And I can't blame them at all.


How much was your upfront tip?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's an excellent question. They said I delivered an order 12 minutes late, when in fact it was 25 minutes early.


Assuming that was on DoorDash? I wonder why the hell they said you were late when you were way ahead of schedule


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Assuming that was on DoorDash? I wonder why the hell they said you were late when you were way ahead of schedule


I had to stop for fuel. I close the app when I am not taking orders, so they can't try and send nonsense or add ons. One second that they can't bully you is punishable.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> But wait, there's more. They also gave me a contract violation for not delivering an order that was delivered, with support and customer on the phone at the same time, trying to get the apartment number DD wouldn't provide because they said its "personal information".
> 
> How do you send someone to an apartment and withhold the apartment number because its personal info? Well I got that "violation" removed. Now I just decline 99.6% of all orders under $20.


Oh god luckily I never had a customer who falsely accused me saying it never was delivered. although once I had a customer who accused me of sending "someone else's" order but It was a fat lie


----------

